# Inactive mealworms



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

My mealworms have been surprisingly inactive in the mealworm dishes in the intended eaters viv's over recent months, which inevitably has made them disinteresting for my Lizards. 

Does anyone have any possible reasons why? Could this be a guttloading issue or is it a std part of thier life cycle?


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Mmm, I'd be interested in the answers to this one, I have noticed dormant mealies in the past.
Next to useless for lizards as they just don't go for them.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Could well be that they're on the verge of pupating.
If this is the case they'll look normal but will hardly move at all & will probably be slightly curved.
Easy way to combat it...Keep your mealies in the fridge and remove 24hrs before feeding so you can gutload.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

When i put in my mealworms into the dish in the viv they usualy riggle a while and then settle down again, but when i go away and then look a few hours later there gone so maybe they move again when they feel like it


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

The pupating theory sounds about right. It never takes too long for the first one or 2 to turn after they get in the heat of the Viv and the garden birds always end up with more pupae than mealworms at the end of the week. I'll see what I can do basedon that. 

The fridge technique is out of bounds as the mrs decorates and sells cakes and while we know there's very little to worry about I'm sure her customers would disagree. Ha Ha.


----------

